# Axe Killer (Male Version) DVD - Now Available!



## hirez00 (Oct 13, 2009)

You've read about it ... you've seen the process of it being built on the Halloween Forum ... now is your chance to OWN THE MOST IMPORTANT PART - THE DVD / VIDEO at the new low introductory price that is ONLY being offered to members of the Halloween Forum!

IMPORTANT: The special introductory price of $59.95 is only valid until April 16th, 2010. After that the price goes up to $99.95, so do not delay ... ORDER NOW AT Hi-Rez Designs, Online Store

“AXE KILLER DVD” adds a new level of terror to your haunt at a fraction of the cost that it would take you to create the scenario yourself.

This DVD adds the life-like illusion of axe wielding killer come towards you down a hallway to a door window trying to break through to get you!

Filmed with real actors in HD (High-Definiton) video, and using the best in Hollywood special effects, this DVD creates a realistic illusion and image your guests will never forget! They will feel like they’re witnessing and experiencing the real thing!

This is our first product to utilize state-of-the-art DTMF decoding technology. If you plan on making the fully functional version of this prop, the ONLY DTMF decoder that this DVD is compatible / approved with this DVD product is the DTMF Circuit Decoder Board from ANIMATED PROP SYSTEMS (Animated Prop Systems - Lighting and Audio Products for Creative Prop Builders).

*** As an extra bonus with your purchase, extremely detailed instructions, plans, designs, and questions section for "HOW TO BUILD THE DOOR PROP" seen in the videos below are being written and added to this website. The ONLY people who will have access to this password protected information area are those who have purchased this DVD product. They should be done online early next week (approx March 18th).
Think of the ease of using only a DVD to create such complex imagery. There are no actors calling in sick, no animatronics to break down, no payroll, and zero liability. 

DVD FEATURES / SPECIFICATIONS:

- REALISTIC SPECIAL VISUAL EFFECTS
- PROGRESSIVE SCAN TECHNOLOGY
- OPTIONAL PLAYBACK VERSIONS (TRIGGERED OR LOOPING)
- 16x9 WIDESCREEN FORMAT
- CW OR CCW IMAGE ROTATION FOR LCD MONITORS
- ALREADY DTMF TONE ENCODED
- MULTIPLE AUDIO TRACKS W/ DTMF TONE DELAYS TO BEST CONFIGURE WITH YOUR SETUP
- DTMF TESTING / OPTIMIZING FEATURES
- CAN BE USED WITH OR WITHOUT DTMF CIRCUIT AND PNEUMATICS
- DIGITAL SOUNDTRACK
- OPTIMIZED FOR LCD MONITORS
- SHOT & MASTERED IN HIGH-DEFINITION
- NTSC DVD FORMAT ONLY

NOTE: The prop door, electronics, DTMF decoder, values, cylinders, pneumatics, LCD monitor, light, etc seen in the videos below are NOT included with this sale. This sale is for the playback DVD ONLY! In addition, this DVD only contains the Axe Killer - Male version!

Because of the nature of this DVD product, absolutely NO REFUNDS or RETURNS will be accepted. ALL SALES ARE FINAL!

View the sample of the DVD in action below.

YouTube - axe_killer_final.mov

YouTube - axe_killer_demo 2.mov

The LCD video color on the "Demo" video is a lot "bluer" than it really appears on the DVD, due to the camera shooting the fully functional prop not being "color balanced". The top video sample is the actual correct coloring of the video. The DVD video you will receive will NOT have the "HI-REZ DESIGNS" watermark on it.

Hi-Rez Designs, Online Store

(c) 2010 HI-REZ DESIGNS. ALL RIGHT RESERVED.


----------



## WeirdRob (Aug 22, 2009)

That's one of the coolest things I've ever seen. You can scare a lot of people with that. If they aren't scared at first, that part with the axe hitting the door will get them.


----------

